# Can the Silk Browser bookmarks be synced to a different computer?



## yorkteaman (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello!

I own a Kindle Fire HD 7 (4th Generation). I would like to back-up / sync my reading list and bookmarks created in the Silk Browser. I have hundreds of articles downloaded and bookmarks and it would be a huge hassle to record the information manually. 

In Settings / Device Options / Backup & Restore, Backup is set to "on". I have logged into the Kindle Reader online (for the books) and Amazon Drive (for photos and videos). However, I could not see an option to view / copy the reading list and / or bookmarks. I also connected the Kindle via USB and had a look in Windows Explorer. I could find the documents I had e-mailed to the Kindle and documents I had downloaded when using the Kindle but could not see any reading list or bookmark files.

Is it possible to access the reading list and / or the bookmarks online in order to have a duplicate of those on the Kindle? Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Silk is proprietary to Amazon Fire tablets. So you almost certainly won't be able to save and import them into a different browser.

I believe the back up feature will let you restore them to a new Fire with Silk browser, however.

If you used Send to Kindle to send files to the Fire, they should be in your archive under Manage Your Content and Devices if you have it set to archive. I'm not sure if they're archived automatically if you email files directly.


----------



## yorkteaman (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

I take your point about Silk being proprietary. I was wondering if it's possible to login into an Amazon system online e.g. Drive and access the synced saved articles and bookmarks. My impression is not.


----------

